# Canadian summers - Too hot to handle?



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

I love the long hot summers apart from the Ragweed!! (allergy)!!  and The heat in Ontario is very humid but
coming from scotland where we dont get much of a summer ,perhaps thats why I love it so much....
does everyone else love them or loathe them?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Canadian summers are fairly short and rarely very hot. Humidity is the main issue. 

The real problem IMHO is the lack of shoulder seasons. It's either bitterly cold or blistering hot.


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

NickZ said:


> Canadian summers are fairly short and rarely very hot. Humidity is the main issue.
> 
> The real problem IMHO is the lack of shoulder seasons. It's either bitterly cold or blistering hot.


 The summers are short and not hot, no idea what your saying, the summers last for the summer months and yes its nice warm weather and with the humidity its even warmer but i wouldn't say there not hot. getting into the high 20's and low 30's is hot to majority of people, so no idea how you can say there short and not hot, i am looking forward to a summer thats a summer.


----------



## Chrisd (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi jen, I was in Ontario last september during the end of their longest period without rain, in Scotland during the few hot days i flee indoors because the humidity exhausts me but i was out enjoying it. I even took a picture of me next to a thermometer 35C just to prove it. I have yet to experience a Canadian winter i'm hoping that i will be nicely settled and prepared for that.

Another few notes about Canadian summers that i should point out, firstly everywhere has air conditioning which makes it far better suited to dealing with the weather (been told they are similarly prepared to deal with the cold in winter) secondly have reflective screen in your car if you can't park in the shade cause even with AC its uncomfortable getting into a car that hot.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

jen45 said:


> The summers are short and not hot, no idea what your saying, the summers last for the summer months and yes its nice warm weather and with the humidity its even warmer but i wouldn't say there not hot. getting into the high 20's and low 30's is hot to majority of people, so no idea how you can say there short and not hot, i am looking forward to a summer thats a summer.


Low 30s isn't hot really. Just hope you don't get a real hot summer . They happen about once every 10 years or so. Then you'll be seeing temps in the 40s.

Warm weather is relatively short. If you're lucky it'll be warm between Victoria day and Labour day. But some years it doesn't get hot until July.

But then having lived over 40 years in Ontario maybe I missed all the heat


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

Chrisd said:


> Hi jen, I was in Ontario last september during the end of their longest period without rain, in Scotland during the few hot days i flee indoors because the humidity exhausts me but i was out enjoying it. I even took a picture of me next to a thermometer 35C just to prove it. I have yet to experience a Canadian winter i'm hoping that i will be nicely settled and prepared for that.
> 
> Another few notes about Canadian summers that i should point out, firstly everywhere has air conditioning which makes it far better suited to dealing with the weather (been told they are similarly prepared to deal with the cold in winter) secondly have reflective screen in your car if you can't park in the shade cause even with AC its uncomfortable getting into a car that hot.


i AGREE that you need air conditioning...We didnt have air con but had fans all over the house!!, and yes the car gets boiling hot. the humidity is the problem. however i cant complain as scottish weather is not the best and at least in Canada you are guaranteed long decent summers.


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Canada is such a large country that blanket statements regarding winter or summer just don't provide a total picture sometimes. I find many people make their observations soley on what happens in Ontario, yet it doesn't cover all aspects of the country. 

For instance, did you know that Canada has an area that has a desert classification? The south Okanagan Valley in BC has such a distinction. I live in the Central Okanagan which is classed as semi-arid. We don't see much in the way of humidity here and experience dry, hot summers. It's not uncommon to see upper 30's into the 40's each summer, especially during a heat wave. There are other areas such as Kamloops, in the Thompson region of the province, that experience the same conditions.

I've read the winter thread with interest, especially the mention of -40 temps, ice rain, mountains of snow and just can't relate as I've never experienced that here. It can be cold here, and depending on the winter, we can get a fair amount of snow & cold temps. The wineries always appreciate the short arctic cold snaps that arrive in the season (ice wine needs a sustained cold).  This year has been an exceptionally warm winter with only 2 very light snows in December. El Nino, which occurs approximately every 4 years, has brought warmer temps .... just have to look at the Vancouver Olympics to get a picture! (although we just don't see the levels of rain that the coast does). 

Canada by no means enjoys tropical weather year round, but there are areas that enjoy 4 distinct seasons!


----------



## American_Woman (Mar 31, 2010)

After dealing with Texas summers for 15 years I'm happy to say that BC summers are PERFECT! HAHA My fiance lived in Toronto for several years and he swears their summers are as bad as Texas. I don't really want to find out!


----------

